# am Smartphone: Emails vom Firmen Server per Outlook abrufen



## Werner55 (13. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe nun eine Firmen Email.

Im Betrieb kann ich am PC auf den Server zugreifen und dann eingeloggt die Emails per Outlook abrufen und bearbeiten.
Dies soll man auch per Smartphone, mit der Outllok App machen können.
Stimmt das?

Wie muss man vorgehen, um per Smartphone auf den Firmenserver zu zugreifen und dann seine Emails abrufen zu können?

Dies ist für mich sehr wichtig, da ich ansonsten immer zum Betrieb fahren muss, mich am PC einloggen etc.

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Ich versuche mit meinen 55 Jahren das ...


----------



## Research (13. März 2018)

Serveradresse:
Meist:
firmenname/mailserver/owa -> erfragen
Dann login mit Windows Logindaten.


----------



## fotoman (13. März 2018)

Ihr habt einen eigenen Outlook-Server aber keine Firmen-IT, welche weiss, wie man das auf dem Handy einrichtet? Ist der Zugriff überhaupt freigegeben, kommt man ohne VPN von außen auf den Server? Und wie funktioniert der Zugriff im Firmennetz? Musst Du in Outlook User/Passwort einrichten oder ist das alles über die Firmen-AD geregelt?

Oder ist das irgendein Microsoft-Server, der frei im Internet verfügbar ist? Dann sollte man das mit den selben Einstalungen, die Du ni Outlook beim der Einrichtung genutzt hast, auch in der App ans Laufen bekommen
https://support.office.com/de-de/ar...roid-app-886db551-8dfa-4fd5-b835-f8e532091872



> Dies ist für mich sehr wichtig, da ich ansonsten immer zum Betrieb fahren muss, mich am PC einloggen etc.


Die Frage ist doch eher, ob es der Firma wichtig ist. Wenn ja, sollte es dort jemand geben, der Outlook betreut und der Dir sagen kann, wie Du das auf Deinem Firmen-Handy einrichtest, ob Du das auf dem Privathandy (falls es eins sein sollte) überhaupt zulässig ist und welche sonstigen Regeln noch zu beachten sind. Wie wäre es z.B. mit Datensicherheit, wenn Du einer privaten App auf dem Handy das Recht gibst, auf das Adressbuch zugreifen zu dürfen. Oder wenn Du Anhänge lokal auf dem Handy speicherst, um sie besser lesen zu können.


----------



## Memphys (15. März 2018)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, frag deine IT. Bei uns würdest du dich z.B. schwarz suchen, weil du von außen gar nicht an dein Exchange-Postfach kommen kannst. Außerdem könnte es gut sein, dass dir irgendjemand den Hintern aufreist, wenn du irgendwelches komisches Zeug versuchst, Tools installierst...


----------



## Stryke7 (15. März 2018)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Im Betrieb kann ich am PC auf den Server zugreifen und dann eingeloggt die Emails per Outlook abrufen und bearbeiten.
> Dies soll man auch per Smartphone, mit der Outllok App machen können.
> Stimmt das?


Ja, prinzipiell.


Werner55 schrieb:


> Wie muss man vorgehen, um per Smartphone auf den Firmenserver zu zugreifen und dann seine Emails abrufen zu können?


Damit solltest du dich an einen Verantwortlichen in der Firma wenden. Der kann dir sagen ob dir das bezüglich der Sicherheitspolitik der Firma erlaubt ist und wie du den Zugang einrichtest.


----------

